# Reginae in bloom



## dodidoki (May 25, 2013)

First bllomer, I bought as Ulla Silkens in a hypermarket, but there were sold reginaes, too, so I think label was changed. Opinions?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JPMC (May 25, 2013)

Very nice. Is it fully open or do you think that it will expand a bit more?


----------



## parvi_17 (May 25, 2013)

You don't typically see the yellow on the staminode in Ulla Silkens, so it certainly looks like a reginae given the typical pouch as well; having said that, the bloom does not appear to be fully open yet. If the petals reflex backward, as I believe was mentioned in the other thread, that gives it away as an Ulla.


----------



## jjkOC (May 25, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Erythrone (May 25, 2013)

It looks like reginae


----------



## Dido (May 25, 2013)

Its a nice reginae I think congrats


----------



## dodidoki (May 26, 2013)

Update fully opeded. I think it is pure reginae. No reflexion at petals and no any flavum in it at all I think. Plant is too tall, about 35 cm.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## parvi_17 (May 26, 2013)

Definitely a reginae. Beautiful though! Personally I prefer reginae to most clones of Ulla, but that's just me.


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2013)

Also very far from home. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2013)

Very nice!

Potted or in the ground?


----------



## dodidoki (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for comments!
Joe, I'm not disappointed at all, I love reginae!
Rick, it lives in ground in my garden. Absolutely hardy.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> Rick, it lives in ground in my garden. Absolutely hardy.



Oh yes. Actually they probably prefer cooler than warmer. There are some stands of this species in TN (at elevation in the east part of the State). And I guess even Arkansas to the West of me (also at elevation). But my latitude seems to be about the southern edge of the range for reginae. They are much more common north of Tennessee.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

Pretty. I wish mine hadn't died.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2013)

Nice flower


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 31, 2013)

Is this the normal blooming time? I have a few that are about 4-6 inches tall now. You have a whole plant pic?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 31, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Is this the normal blooming time? I have a few that are about 4-6 inches tall now. You have a whole plant pic?



Mine is only about 2-3 inches, and I'm in zone 6b/7a (it is a new plant I got from last fall).


----------

